# nissan X trail headache



## trisha63 (May 14, 2016)

Hi I have a 54 reg nissan x trail 2.2 sport, Failed MOT on hand brake not meeting required level, Have had it in to a garage re presented for MOT and still failed, after a full day in garage yesterday replacing cable, and brake shoes we thought we had it However i Appled hand brake today and it is gone again doing my head in here, Any one know why the one side will not work proper as othere side is OK adjuster is working, The disls appear ok, can anybody help me please


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
Everything you want to know is in the following thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/225257-2006-xtrail-t30-emergency-brake-service.html

Sounds like the shoes have moved on one side or the pin that attaches the cable to the lever has come out on one side. Not sure why but I have had mechanics be unable to properly install and adjust them. Hopefully you just need to adjust them.


----------

